# Multifix clones ?



## cuslog (May 12, 2022)

Anyone know of a source for "B" series multifix (clone) tool holders ?
Lathe I bought (16 X 40 )came with 5 but I'd like 2 or 3 more.
Looked at Ali Express but all I could see were "A" (smaller) series.
TIA


----------



## Six O Two (May 12, 2022)

abom79 is always talking about pewetools in his vids.
(I linked the french page, since I don't read german or italian, but I'm guessing if you emailed them in English, I'm sure they could help)


			B — Page 2 sur 3 — PeWeTools Schnellwechselhalter nach System Multifix
		


There's also Shars





						1" B series Turning and Facing Holder
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				



or direct from China





						Original Multifix--Create Tool - Toolholder expert ---- QCTP toolpost | CNC tool holder
					

Welome to Create Tool, a company who has three generations experts toolholder.Create tool is a company from a manufacturing plant, who has 20 years experience on toolholder produced, from the elder engineer who produce the first multifix toolholder in China to the excellent engineer who research...



					www.createtool.com


----------



## Dabbler (May 12, 2022)

Create tool makes  'A' and 'B' sizes:  "Burton's Attic" on youtube did a good review on the one he bought.

Stefan Gotteswinter described a Asian made German variety he also liked.  It was about  year ago, and he hasn't done that many videos in the last  2 years... (should be findable)


----------



## cuslog (May 12, 2022)

Well, I'll try Create Tool again. I had tried to order from them (several times) about a year ago. There was a thread on Practical Machinist (about a year ago) saying that the founder of Create Tool had died and the Company was no longer functioning. Their web site still functions though - I'll try them once more as I believe they were the mfr. of the 5 that I have in hand now so better chance of a good fit.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## opensourcefan (May 12, 2022)

cuslog said:


> Well, I'll try Create Tool again.


I just went through this and found out that the owner of Create Tools died and it was passed onto the family who aren't really active. I sent multiple emails and messages through different means and none were answered. I checked the website ip registration and it appeared to not be refreshed.

Anyways, I found this fella on eBay and he was excellent. Out of China, and works for the German outsourced multifix manufacturer.

There are two versions of the clones, the standard EDM cut type and the "Fine Grind" type which are better. I ordered from that fella and all went well.


----------



## cuslog (May 31, 2022)

Follow-up, contacted "Sino-SD" ebay seller. Guy was quite helpful and seemed genuinely "keen" to be sure that I was ordering the right stuff ( I already had a "B series" Multifix set but wanted to add 3 more tool holders). Several messages back and forth, finally sent photos of what I had, from the photos, he could identify the original mfr. Apparently, some are "fine grind" and others are EDM cut, I had a "fine grind" tool post and EDM cut holders.
Placed an order for 3 X B2-BD25120 tool holders on May 26, had them on my doorstep 10:00 AM May 31- 5 days from China (Fedex).
Fit perfect.


----------



## opensourcefan (May 31, 2022)

Excellent, glad it worked out. Glad to hear about another good transaction with him.


----------



## cuslog (Jun 1, 2022)

Got a follow-up email from the ebay seller I dealt with.
He told me that "Bell Machinery" in Vancouver is a dealer for them.
I have no idea whether  it would be cheaper to go with Ebay or Bell Machinery.


----------

